# Is it safe to use Head and Shoulders Shampoo while BF??



## c218 (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't know if it's the water or what, but my scalp has become flaky over the past month or two. I try to only use natural products, but I really want this to go away! I can't seem to find a concrete answer to this question. Just wondering if anyone else knows.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It wouldn't even occur to me to worry about it...

-Angela


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

Absolutely. I doubt that it would get into your bloodstream and if it did, it would be such a small amount as to be insignificant.


----------



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

I read in MotherRisk it is safe for pregnancy, so one would think it is ok for breastfeeding too.


----------



## caudex (Dec 7, 2007)

If you prefer natural...

If your scalp is just dry, you could do an oil treatment. If it's dandruff, which is actually a fungal infection, maybe tea tree oil would help?


----------



## JenAsayKwa (Nov 9, 2007)

I use the tea tree oil shampoo by JASON. It works much better than any regular dandruff shampoo ever did.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

lol, I use head and shoulders on my ds's hair!!! I tried and tried the natural stuff (I had this stuff called arbonne baby soap), and nothing got rid of his cradle cap. So yeah, I'm sure i's fine.


----------

